# هل الصراحه وقاحه ؟؟؟



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*هل الصراحه وقاحه ؟؟؟ 



كثيراً ما نقع في هذا النوع من المواقف ...

إما أن تقول الصراحة وتقع المشاكل ..

وإما أن تجامل ولا يحدث اي شيء ...

وهنا يتبادر السؤال لذهنك ( هل الصراحة راحة أم وقاحة ؟ ) ..

يقول خبراء علم النفس : 

الصراحة هي أقصر طريق للوصول إلى الهدف .. 






وأقرب طريق لحل المشاكل وأسهل وسيلة لكسب قلوب ومحبة الناس ...



هذا رأي علماء النفس ..


ولكن إذا نظرنا لواقعنا سنجد أن هناك ثلاثة أنواع من البشر :


1 - صريح جداً ..

وهذا النوع يكون صريح جداً في أي شيء .. 
حتى لو كانت صراحته ستحرج البعض ..
وفي نظره يعتبر المجاملة نوع من أنواع النفاق ..


2 - صريح ومجامل قليلاً ..

وهذا النوع يرى أنه يجب علينا التعامل مع الناس بمثل ما نحب أن يعاملونا به ...

فلا ضرر من المجاملة أحياناً إذا كانت ستأتي بنتائج سعيدة ..

لابد من المجاملة أحياناً للأصدقاء حتى تستمر الصداقة ...





3 – مجامل جداً ..

هذا النوع لا يعرف الصراحة مطلقاً ..
يرى أنه لكي تنجح في هذه الحياة لابد من أن يجامل كل من حوله ..
ويرى أن الصراحة وقاحة !.

ومن وجهة نظرى الصراحة مطلوبة و لكن الصراحة مع مراعاة مشاعر الاخرين فليس من الصراحة ان تقول للاعور انت اعور ........... لابد من احترام مشاعر الاخرين كما اريد ان يحترمون مشاعرى 

و كذلك المجاملة المبالغ فيها التى تكون ورائها مبررات اخرى - النفاق - غير مطلوبة و لكن المجاملة التى لا نصل للنفاق هى مطلوبة و ضرورية لاستمرار الحياة 


وأنتم ما رأيكم ؟ ولأي نوع من الثلاثة تنتمون ؟ أم تنتمون لنوع آخر ؟ ..

وهل ترون أن الصراحة غير مطلوبة في هذا الزمان أم لا ؟​*


----------



## kalimooo (6 ديسمبر 2010)

برأيي الصراحة المحدودة او المقرونة

بطريقة مهذبة وناعمة افضل شيء

لانه المجاملة الزائدة نوع من الضحك على الاخر..

شكراً مايكل للموضوع المهم..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا استاذي ع مرورك ورايك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

احب الصراحه لانها راحة للجميع في التعامل

مع اصدقائي مش بعرف اجامل لو شئ حلو بقول ولو وحش بقول

لاني عارفه انهم هيتقبلوا صرحتي وهما كمان متأكدين اني بخاف عليهم

فالصرحة راحه ههههههههه

ميرسي يا ميكي​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> احب الصراحه لانها راحة للجميع في التعامل
> 
> مع اصدقائي مش بعرف اجامل لو شئ حلو بقول ولو وحش بقول
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههه
ماشي يا حجه مروه
قصدي يا روزي
نورتيني برأيك​*


----------



## zama (10 ديسمبر 2010)

عشان أقرر لازم أعرف ما هية الصراحة و المجاملة ..

للأسف حالياً أمتزجت المفاهيم دون معايير و لأظهار الفوارق  يجب إرجاع كل سلوك لوصفه السليم ..

*المجاملة الحق* : هي إظهار صفة نبيلة بالآخر قد يكون يجهلها أو نجعلها بمثابة محطة أعجابنا به ..

*النفاق* : هي وصف الأخلاق الرثة كالبلطجة و جعلها فروسية عصرنا الحديث " للفروسية معايير " ..

*الصراحة *: هي صفة نبيلة جداً تتسم بالكياسة و الأخلاق لتؤدي غرضها ألا و هو لفت نظر من يعز علينا لخطأ نريده أن يتداركه دون المعايرة .. ممكن أن تكون جهراً لكن تحتاج لبلاغة لسان ..

*السب و القذف المتشدق بالصراحة* : هو بمثابة أنتهاز فرصة لمعايرة الأخر بعيبه جهراً دون الأهتمام بعلاجه و يتظاهر ذلك صاحب تلك اللسان ليتقنع بلسان الصراحة و هي بريئة منه .. 

==

مثال :

كتابي المقدس علمني أن المحبة تستر و لا تفتر ..

السيد المسيح _ له كل المجد _ كان صريح مع بطرس و قاله " يا قليل الإيمان " أظهر له عيبه بدون ما

يجرحه ..

لو كان المسيح _ له كل المجد _ عايز يجرحه كان قاله (( يا عديم الإيمان ، يا أعمي ألم تراني ماشياً )) ..

لكن المسيح كان عايز يشاور لبطرس ع تذبذب إيمانه دون إجحاف ليرتقي مستوي روحياته مجدداً ..

==

أنا بئا لو شايف إن صراحتي بنتيجة هتكلم ، لو كلامي شايف أنه هيكون بلا جدوي بسكت أفضل لتوفير طاقتي ..

==

أشكرك للموضوع القيم  ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا زاما لرأيك وتعليقك 

نورتني يا جميل​*


----------



## انريكي (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الصراحة شيئ جميل

وانا احب اكون صريح جدا

ولكن صريح لي حدود  يعني اتكلم معه الناس لكن بدون نقد او جرح في 

الكلام ولو الكلام فيه جرح لناس فا لا يا مايكل اسكت ولا اجرح شخص بي سبب صراحتي

موضوع جدا جدا رائع

الرب يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا انريكي ع مرورك ورايك

نورتني​*


----------



## seret (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الصراحة مطلوبة مع الاصدقاء الحقيقيين لكن بعض المجاملة يجب ان نتتعامل بها مع بعض الناس لان فى ناس بتحب كده 

موضوع حقيقى رائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 ديسمبر 2010)

seret قال:


> الصراحة مطلوبة مع الاصدقاء الحقيقيين لكن بعض المجاملة يجب ان نتتعامل بها مع بعض الناس لان فى ناس بتحب كده
> 
> موضوع حقيقى رائع تسلم ايدك


 

*شكرا ع مرورك*

*وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Maroo Magdi (14 مايو 2011)

هى الصراحة راحة فعلا لكن فى نظر بعض الناس بتبقى وقاحة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

ليست الصراحة وقاحة ولكن تكون باسلوب رقيق


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مايو 2011)

Maroo Magdi قال:


> هى الصراحة راحة فعلا لكن فى نظر بعض الناس بتبقى وقاحة


 

*بقت في نظر اغلب الناس*

*ميرسي لمرورك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مايو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ليست الصراحة وقاحة ولكن تكون باسلوب رقيق


 

*بعد اللي شفته*
*الصراحه بقت وقاحه دلوقتي*
*ميرسي لمرورك سعيد*​


----------



## ميرنا (15 مايو 2011)

الصراحة حلوة يا كوكو بس الفرق بين الوقاحة والصراحة شعراية الاسلوب نفسه يعنى واحد مثلا لابس وحش مجيش فى وشه واقوله انتا لابس وحش اقوله لو لبست كده هيبقى افضل ماحرجتهوش ولا كسفته


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مايو 2011)

المشكله مش في الصراحه
احيانا بتكون المشكله في الانسان نفسه 
ساعات في ناس بتكون حاطه نفسه في منزله مش بتاعتهم فهو ملوش الحق حتي في ابدائ الرأي ولكنه يحشر انفه بما ليس له دخل فيه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مايو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> الصراحة حلوة يا كوكو بس الفرق بين الوقاحة والصراحة شعراية الاسلوب نفسه يعنى واحد مثلا لابس وحش مجيش فى وشه واقوله انتا لابس وحش اقوله لو لبست كده هيبقى افضل ماحرجتهوش ولا كسفته


 

*الصراحه دلوقتي بقت قله ادب يا ميرنا*
*اللي يقول رايه بصراحه يبقي غلطان*
*وللاسف تغيير الاسلوب مش هيفيد باي حاجه*
*حتي لو كانت نصيحه محدش هيتقبلها*
*كل واحد مقتنع برأيه وكل اللي حوليه غلط*​


----------



## ميرنا (15 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الصراحه دلوقتي بقت قله ادب يا ميرنا*
> *اللي يقول رايه بصراحه يبقي غلطان*
> *وللاسف تغيير الاسلوب مش هيفيد باي حاجه*
> *حتي لو كانت نصيحه محدش هيتقبلها*
> *كل واحد مقتنع برأيه وكل اللي حوليه غلط*​


قلت ادب ليه هو انا هروح اقوله كده منى لنفسى مش هو سئلنى انا برد عليه زعل خلااص ميسئلش تانى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مايو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> المشكله مش في الصراحه
> احيانا بتكون المشكله في الانسان نفسه
> ساعات في ناس بتكون حاطه نفسه في منزله مش بتاعتهم فهو ملوش الحق حتي في ابدائ الرأي ولكنه يحشر انفه بما ليس له دخل فيه


 

*كل الناس في منزله واحده*
*محدش احسن من حد *
*يبقي كل واحد من حقه يقول رايه في اي حاجه*
*وع الاخر يتقبلها او لا بس يكون بكل احترام من الطرفين*
*واللي في رايك بيحشر نفسه ممكن يكون قصده خير *
*محدش يعرف كل واحد نيته ايه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مايو 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> قلت ادب ليه هو انا هروح اقوله كده منى لنفسى مش هو سئلنى انا برد عليه زعل خلااص ميسئلش تانى




*مدام بيزعل ومقتنع برايه وبس*
*يسأل ليه من الاول*
*يعمل اللي يعمله مع نفسه*


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مايو 2011)

لا اللي يقول رائيه يبقي ليه الحق ده
رأيك يخصك اه لكن لو انت مش ملكش الحق في ابداء رايك في مشكله بين اتنين تعرفهم مثلا يبقي رأيك تحتفظ بيه لنفسك افضل , الكلام مش ليك شخص مايكل الكلام للعموم
يعني ليا قبل ما يكون ليك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مايو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> لا اللي يقول رائيه يبقي ليه الحق ده
> رأيك يخصك اه لكن لو انت مش ملكش الحق في ابداء رايك في مشكله بين اتنين تعرفهم مثلا يبقي رأيك تحتفظ بيه لنفسك افضل , الكلام مش ليك شخص مايكل الكلام للعموم
> يعني ليا قبل ما يكون ليك


 

*واضح ان الكلام ليا وفهمت قصدك*
*وبرضه هقلك متعرفش نيتي كانت ايه سعتها*
*وعلي العموم كده كده بطلت اتدخل في اي حاجه وبين اي حد*
*حتي لو اتنين بيضربوا بعض هعمل اعمي وانفض*
*مدام كده اللي بقي صح اليومين دول*​


----------



## marcelino (15 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كل الناس في منزله واحده*
> *محدش احسن من حد *
> *يبقي كل واحد من حقه يقول رايه في اي حاجه*
> *وع الاخر يتقبلها او لا بس يكون بكل احترام من الطرفين*
> ...




*كلام سليم 100%*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مايو 2011)

*شكرا ليك ماروو*
*بس اللي يفهم*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 مايو 2011)

الصراحة ليست وقاحه لكن يعتبرها الشخص وقاحه 
عندما تواجه بتقصير من شئ ما قد حدث منه 
فالأشخاص نوعين 
يوجد من يتقبل ويحاول الإصلاح من اموره ولا يضحك علي نفسه بإنه دون عيب 
والبعض الآخر من يعتبرها تهكماً عليه ويأخذ موقف بدون قصد 

شكــــــــراً جداً يا مايكل علي الموضوع الرائع 
في زمن اختفت فيه الصراحة وبدأ عالم المجاملات 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مايو 2011)

*كلامك جميل ومظبوط *

*ميرسي ليك يابوب*


----------



## أنجيلا (15 مايو 2011)

> *وأنتم ما رأيكم ؟ ولأي نوع من الثلاثة تنتمون ؟ أم تنتمون لنوع آخر ؟ ..*
> *وهل ترون أن الصراحة غير مطلوبة في هذا الزمان أم لا ؟*​


*ان مع الصراحة التااااااااااامة مش بحب اجامل حد ابدا*​ 
*لو الحاجة عجباني بقولها ولو مش عجباني بقول انها مش عجباني*
*المجاملة بعتبرها ضعف ونفاق*

​
*لكن للاسف الناس ببفضلو المجاملة و مش بيحبو اللي بيصريحهم بالحقيقة **يعني بيفضلو اللي بينافقهم اما الصريح فمذموم غير مرحب به *
​ 



*موضوع رائع يا مايك *
*تسلم ايدك:99: *

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ان مع الصراحة التااااااااااامة مش بحب اجامل حد ابدا*​
> 
> *لو الحاجة عجباني بقولها ولو مش عجباني بقول انها مش عجباني*
> *المجاملة بعتبرها ضعف ونفاق*​
> ...


 

*ماهو المشكله انك لو قلتي مش عجباكي*
*هتطلعي غلطانه عشان قلتي الصراحه*
*اللي يعجب دلوقتي المجامله والكلام المزؤق فقط*
*شكرا لمرورك انجي*​


----------



## أنجيلا (15 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ماهو المشكله انك لو قلتي مش عجباكي*
> *هتطلعي غلطانه عشان قلتي الصراحه*



* للاسف ده هي المشكلة يا مايك*
*لو قلت راي مخالف فبيسموه هجوم*
*ولو قلت على حاجة مش عجبابك انها مش عجباك تطلع غلطان وعديم الذوق*

*وزي ما قلت بزبط*
:download:

*



اللي يعجب دلوقتي المجامله والكلام المزؤق فقط

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *واضح ان الكلام ليا وفهمت قصدك*
> *وبرضه هقلك متعرفش نيتي كانت ايه سعتها*
> *وعلي العموم كده كده بطلت اتدخل في اي حاجه وبين اي حد*
> *حتي لو اتنين بيضربوا بعض هعمل اعمي وانفض*
> *مدام كده اللي بقي صح اليومين دول*​


*الكلام للكل يا مايكل
انت اخدته عليك مش مشكله ، دى حاجه تخصك
عموماً
زى ما قولتلك انا ليا كل الحق فى ابداء رأيي ولكن فى حاله واحده بس لو صاحب الحوار سامحلى انى اقول رأيى
لكن لو صاحب الحوار مش سامحلي بكده يبقى ملهاش مسمى تانى غير التدخل فى شئون الاخرين*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *للاسف ده هي المشكلة يا مايك*
> *لو قلت راي مخالف فبيسموه هجوم*
> *ولو قلت على حاجة مش عجبابك انها مش عجباك تطلع غلطان وعديم الذوق*​
> *وزي ما قلت بزبط*
> :download:​


 

*شكرا ليكي يا انجي*

*وربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مايو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الكلام للكل يا مايكل*
> *انت اخدته عليك مش مشكله ، دى حاجه تخصك*
> *عموماً*
> *زى ما قولتلك انا ليا كل الحق فى ابداء رأيي ولكن فى حاله واحده بس لو صاحب الحوار سامحلى انى اقول رأيى*
> *لكن لو صاحب الحوار مش سامحلي بكده يبقى ملهاش مسمى تانى غير التدخل فى شئون الاخرين*


 

*شكرااا*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 مايو 2011)

طبعا مفيش احلى من الصراحه
والصراحه رااااااااااااااحه
بس بصراحه ساعات الواحد بيضطر يجامل عشان ممكن الصراحه دي تنقلب ضدو
ويبقى حد متطفل و.....ده بالنسبه للناس اللي عقلها محدود ومش ينفع معاها لا صراحه ولا غيرو
انما في ناس بتاخد الصراحه ع انها ايجابيه ليه ومنها يعرف الوحش والكويس ويصلح من نفسو
بس لو جينا للبنات فمعاااااااهم مينفعش الصراحه خااالص
كده كده واقع معاهم وخصوصا بين البنت والبنت الا لو اتنين صحاب اوووووي
انا دايما بلاقي المشكل ده مع صحباتي فمعضم تعاملي معاهم اجاملهم لاني عارفه شخصيتهم 
وايه اللي هيحصل معاهم من مشاكل​ 
او اكبر دماغي خالص ولا اجامل ولا غيرو
بس انا احب اووووووووي اللي يصارحني مهما كانت الصراحه دي هتوجع 
موضع جميل ومهم
ميرسي ليك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طبعا مفيش احلى من الصراحه
> 
> والصراحه رااااااااااااااحه
> بس بصراحه ساعات الواحد بيضطر يجامل عشان ممكن الصراحه دي تنقلب ضدو
> ...


 

*ملخص رايك ف السطر اللي بالاحمر*
*ميرسي لمرورك ورايك*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مايو 2011)

*الصراحة مش وقاحة الصراحة راحة
بس الصراحة ليها قواعد  واصول
اولا اشوف الانسان اللى هصارحه دة انا بالنسباله اية وهو عندى اية
وقتها هعرف ان كنت هتكلم معاه بصراحة ولا لا
ثانيا مش معنى انى هصارحه يبقى اجى اقوله كل العيوب ديب ديب
كأنى حدفته بطوبة فى وشه لا غلط واكبر غلط
لانه لو صارحته بالاسلوب دة ممكن جدا مش يسمع كلامى ولا يتقبل صراحتى ونصيحتى بأى شكل
بالعكس دة ممكن ينتهرنى و يعند قصادى هابقى انا ساعتها خسرته وهو كمان خسر نصيحتى ليه
لكن لو جيت كلمته فى موضوع ما اكيد الموضوع له مميزات وعيوب يبقى انا اتكلم فى مييزاته 
عشان الشخص دة مش يقفل منى وبعدين اقوله بس فى كذا وكذا مش حلو ومش صح
بكدة انا قولتله الصراحة وفى نفس الوقت مش جاملته ولا نافقته لكن قولتله الصراحة بشكل حلو وشيك مش اكون مدب 

 ولا اية ؟

​​​*


----------



## mero_engel (17 مايو 2011)

انا معاك انه الصراحه عمرها ما هتكون وقاحه 
بس لو كانت بتتقال بشكل صح وفي الوقت الصح 
ما انا ممكن اوصل كل اللي انا عايزه باسلوب لطيف ومهذب وبمنتهي الادب ميحرجش ولا يجرح اللي قدامي دي حاجه 
الحاجه التانيه في بعض المواقف مش بينفع فيها الصراحه الصمت بيكون افضل بكتير في وقتها 
موضوع جميل متابعه معاكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مايو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الصراحة مش وقاحة الصراحة راحة​​​**
> بس الصراحة ليها قواعد واصول
> اولا اشوف الانسان اللى هصارحه دة انا بالنسباله اية وهو عندى اية
> وقتها هعرف ان كنت هتكلم معاه بصراحة ولا لا
> ...


 

*كلامك جميل يا سندريلا*
*لكن لو اللي بتصارحيه بيعزك*
*مش هيزعل منك مهما كان اسلوب صراحتك*
*لانه هيقدر انك خايفه عليه وعايزه مصلحته*
*لكن للاسف دلوقتي محدش بقي يتقبل نصيحه حد*
*شكرا سندريلا ع رايك *
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مايو 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> انا معاك انه الصراحه عمرها ما هتكون وقاحه
> بس لو كانت بتتقال بشكل صح وفي الوقت الصح
> ما انا ممكن اوصل كل اللي انا عايزه باسلوب لطيف ومهذب وبمنتهي الادب ميحرجش ولا يجرح اللي قدامي دي حاجه
> الحاجه التانيه في بعض المواقف مش بينفع فيها الصراحه الصمت بيكون افضل بكتير في وقتها
> موضوع جميل متابعه معاكم


 

*دلوقتي الصمت هو الحل الافضل في كل المواقف*
*لان رايه وبصراحه هيعمل مشكله من لاشيئ*
*يبقي يريح دماغه ويصمت احسن*
*شكرا لمرورك ميروو*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 مايو 2011)

إسلوب عرض الصراحة هو اللي بيخليها وقاحة في احيان كتير
ممكن يباة انسان صريح ودة كويس
بس طريقته ف مصارحتك بتبينلك قد اية هو انسان وقح ، وميستاهلش حتى تسمع منه صراحته دي

وفي انسان تاني ( مش بيزوق ) بس بيعرف بكل أدب يوصلك وجهة نظرو
ببساطة مثلا : انت خطك وحش اوووي ، انت خطك مش حلوو اووي
الاتنين نفس المعنى
بس الاسلوب فرق السما من العمى

شكرا مايكل موضوع جميل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

*ميرسي كيرلس لرايك ومشاركتك*

*نورت الموضوع*​


----------

